# [Q] ROOTING Alcatel Fierce 2 7040T



## camgaskarth (Oct 16, 2014)

Try as I may, I have no idea how to root this phone.

I have tried pretty much everything I can find out there and nothing works.

ANY help would be much appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## hoodred (Oct 20, 2014)

Nope
the bootloader is locked.
The hardware is kinda similar with sharp aquos crystal, zte zmax and zte Grand-Max
If any of those phone find exploit without fastboot or bootloader access, most likely you can use the exploit on Fierce 2 7040T


----------



## killer_666 (Oct 24, 2014)

*bootloader*



hoodred said:


> Nope
> the bootloader is locked.
> The hardware is kinda similar with sharp aquos crystal, zte zmax and zte Grand-Max
> If any of those phone find exploit without fastboot or bootloader access, most likely you can use the exploit on Fierce 2 7040T

Click to collapse



power+volume
release power when alcatel logo appears holding volume until bootloader appears 

alcatel
onetouch fierce 2 (7040N)
4.4.2
kernel 3.4.0-g31aeb9f
unlockroot,vroot,superoneclick,framaroot,towelroot,iroot,kingo,motochoper  not working 
i hope this help.


----------



## hoodred (Oct 26, 2014)

killer_666 said:


> power+volume
> release power when alcatel logo appears holding volume until bootloader appears
> 
> alcatel
> ...

Click to collapse



Power+ volume wont boot into bootloader mode 
Power + Volume up is for stock recovery not bootloader
and the stock recovery requires security certificate for flashing
Towelroot wont work because the kernel has been patched.
Kingo,Vroot,iroot unlockroot and all other are useless since they only root jellybean and below.
Kitkat devices so far can only be rooted through towelroot (for kernel with build date  june 3rd and below) or through insecure boot image.
Rooting kitkat is different than jelly bean/below,  it requires more than just dropping su binary.  It needs to run as daemonsu during boot.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Oct 28, 2014)

Maybe an unlocked bootloader would help? I just contacted Alcatel one touch to see if there is any way they can give me a bootloader unlock code for my device. I probably have a better chance of waking up and finding a 64gb one plus one under my pillow but it can't hurt to try. The worst they can do is say no.
[Edit] After a long wait they finally replied... and no help.


----------



## GhostTalon94 (Nov 21, 2014)

You guys can try framaroot. I have an alcatel onetouch fierce running stock android 4.2.2 And i save the framaroot apk to my sd card and ran it off the sd card using file explorer and now my phone has su access. So from what i can tell framaroot does work.

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cmendonc2 (Nov 28, 2014)

GhostTalon94 said:


> You guys can try framaroot. I have an alcatel onetouch fierce running stock android 4.2.2 And i save the framaroot apk to my sd card and ran it off the sd card using file explorer and now my phone has su access. So from what i can tell framaroot does work.
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, this is the Fierce 2, not the Fierce. Jellybean methods won't work here.


----------



## lifepics72 (Nov 30, 2014)

cmendonc2 said:


> Unfortunately, this is the Fierce 2, not the Fierce. Jellybean methods won't work here.

Click to collapse



and there is no way to replace KitKat with Jellybean, right?


----------



## cmendonc2 (Nov 30, 2014)

lifepics72 said:


> and there is no way to replace KitKat with Jellybean, right?

Click to collapse



Not without rooting/installing a custom ROM. Ironic cycle, huh? 

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------

Here is a list of rooting methods that I tried, and did not work for this phone: 


Kingo
Framaroot
Poot
Towelroot
Vroot
Motochopper


----------



## tkf530 (Dec 14, 2014)

Is there still no way to root this phone yet?


----------



## tekka-maki (Dec 16, 2014)

tkf530 said:


> Is there still no way to root this phone yet?

Click to collapse



shameful that they do this. this thing has a TINY amount of /data storage available. i run this phone LEAN and still get insufficient storage errors, and that's with regular app cache deletion.

WTF.


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 30, 2014)

tekka-maki said:


> shameful that they do this. this thing has a TINY amount of /data storage available. i run this phone LEAN and still get insufficient storage errors, and that's with regular app cache deletion.
> 
> WTF.

Click to collapse



Change the default storage location to SD card and you'll have bookoo space. When you set the default storage location to the SD card in settings/storage only apk files and the dalvik cache will be kept on the internal storage and everything else including app data, pictures, videos, and anything you download will be stored on the SD card instead. I was able to install gta3, GTA vice city, GTA San Andreas, need for speed most wanted, modern combat 3, cod black ops zombies, and tons of miscellaneous apps. Its the one thing that's great about this phone.


----------



## tekka-maki (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> Change the default storage location to SD card and you'll have bookoo space. When you set the default storage location to the SD card in settings/storage only apk files and the dalvik cache will be kept on the internal storage and everything else including app data, pictures, videos, and anything you download will be stored on the SD card instead. I was able to install gta3, GTA vice city, GTA San Andreas, need for speed most wanted, modern combat 3, cod black ops zombies, and tons of miscellaneous apps. Its the one thing that's great about this phone.

Click to collapse



Already set to SD.

I wish that were the case, but unfortunately, that isn't how KitKat is designed. A few games aren't fundamentally different from any app on /data because the OBB resides on external_SD. Then the  Dex, Lib, Data, and Cache probably minimal. No Davlik, running ART (much smoother/faster). I'm literally running 24 apps (part of which includes updated gapps) and regularly clear up app caches. More so, I even move part of apk data to SD manually when available (despite how lame this native KK feature really is). After just cleaning app cache, i have 300MB on data. I run a subset of apps that I would run on my LG Optimus F6.

This phone HAS NO SPACE. If we could root, huge difference. For starters, remove the garbage from /custpack. Then use Link2SD to it's potential.  Then dare I say run GravityBox (and a host of others from the Xposed repo) and this phone would be irreplaceable from a cost value vs features standpoint.  Alcatel is too incompetent to understand the business side of things so here we are...


----------



## Masterchief87 (Dec 30, 2014)

tekka-maki said:


> Already set to SD.
> 
> I wish that were the case, but unfortunately, that isn't how KitKat is designed. A few games aren't fundamentally different from any app on /data because the OBB resides on external_SD. Then the  Dex, Lib, Data, and Cache probably minimal. No Davlik, running ART (much smoother/faster). I'm literally running 24 apps (part of which includes updated gapps) and regularly clear up app caches. More so, I even move part of apk data to SD manually when available (despite how lame this native KK feature really is). After just cleaning app cache, i have 300MB on data. I run a subset of apps that I would run on my LG Optimus F6.
> 
> This phone HAS NO SPACE. If we could root, huge difference. For starters, remove the garbage from /custpack. Then use Link2SD to it's potential.  Then dare I say run GravityBox (and a host of others from the Xposed repo) and this phone would be irreplaceable from a cost value vs features standpoint.  Alcatel is too incompetent to understand the business side of things so here we are...

Click to collapse



I tried art on mine but I went back to dalvik cause art made all my apps take up way too much space. 

I ended up selling mine for 40bucks and buying an avant. I couldn't stand not being able to root and not having lte. From now on I don't get any kind of android unless there's already at least a way to root it.


----------



## tekka-maki (Dec 30, 2014)

Masterchief87 said:


> I tried art on mine but I went back to dalvik cause art made all my apps take up way too much space.
> 
> I ended up selling mine for 40bucks and buying an avant. I couldn't stand not being able to root and not having lte. From now on I don't get any kind of android unless there's already at least a way to root it.

Click to collapse



I feel you. It must be a trade-off with the runtime environments, but ART just feels SO DAMN buttery smooth and fast on this relatively inexpensive phone relative to DAVLIK and especially relative to my older F6 on JB.

The LTE bothered me at first but absolutely zero effect to me now as I only notice it when in the app store. However, since there is a. no space for more (non essential) apps and b. a frugal 1GB per line MetroPlan ($70 OTD family plan) to contend with, it sort of keeps me in check & invalidates LTE, haha! It helps that I have WiFi access throughout the day.  I also kinda like a lean phone because I used to install a lot of apps that I never used a lot; feel more organized & no need to greenify as it stands. However... the ROOT/Space/Xposed conundrum is quite hard to overlook.

I'll keep going longer until I see a better phone. Nexus 6 too big, don't care what they say in the media, 5" is the max my fingers will tolerate. Wish I could find a Nexus 5 new for cheap, it SHOULD BE... but I digress.

Please someone with know-how; BEAT THIS ALCATEL BOOTLOADER! Speaking of Alcatel [employees]: you have seemingly everything to gain in popularity w/ a nicely specced bottom shelf phone, what do you have to lose by giving us bootloader unlock??? Arrrrggghhh...


----------



## Masterchief87 (Jan 4, 2015)

tekka-maki said:


> I feel you. It must be a trade-off with the runtime environments, but ART just feels SO DAMN buttery smooth and fast on this relatively inexpensive phone relative to DAVLIK and especially relative to my older F6 on JB.
> 
> The LTE bothered me at first but absolutely zero effect to me now as I only notice it when in the app store. However, since there is a. no space for more (non essential) apps and b. a frugal 1GB per line MetroPlan ($70 OTD family plan) to contend with, it sort of keeps me in check & invalidates LTE, haha! It helps that I have WiFi access throughout the day.  I also kinda like a lean phone because I used to install a lot of apps that I never used a lot; feel more organized & no need to greenify as it stands. However... the ROOT/Space/Xposed conundrum is quite hard to overlook.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My theory is that they use data mining to reduce the price of the phone by including apps that parse through your personal information. Rooting would allow customers to have more control over this type of thing and probably cut into their profits.


----------



## blackbos (Jan 29, 2015)

*it mite be possible to root*

Theres a exploit that the alcatel fierce 2 is vulnerable to in the temporarily root option in the z4root app it attempt to acquire a root shell after running the exploit before shutting down if someone can combine this with the exploit from towel pie or the exploit from farmaroot or all three it mite be possible


----------



## Darius72222 (Feb 17, 2015)

cmendonc2 said:


> Unfortunately, this is the Fierce 2, not the Fierce. Jellybean methods won't work here.

Click to collapse



yeah don't forget about the big ass too


----------



## chosen14u (Feb 21, 2015)

just picked this up for my girlfriend, it would be nice to have root.


----------



## Kvng J (Mar 4, 2015)

*..*



hoodred said:


> Power+ volume wont boot into bootloader mode
> Power + Volume up is for stock recovery not bootloader
> and the stock recovery requires security certificate for flashing
> Towelroot wont work because the kernel has been patched.
> ...

Click to collapse



 I accessed the boot loader by accident when trying to factory reset my phone..


----------



## camgaskarth (Oct 16, 2014)

Try as I may, I have no idea how to root this phone.

I have tried pretty much everything I can find out there and nothing works.

ANY help would be much appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## Alcatel lover (Mar 11, 2015)

cmendonc2 said:


> Not without rooting/installing a custom ROM. Ironic cycle, huh?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if this helps but I also have the Alcatel one touch fierce two 7040n and I have got it to go into recovery mode and am wondering if this could help


----------



## Kvng J (Mar 23, 2015)

*bootloader*



hoodred said:


> Nope
> the bootloader is locked.
> The hardware is kinda similar with sharp aquos crystal, zte zmax and zte Grand-Max
> If any of those phone find exploit without fastboot or bootloader access, most likely you can use the exploit on Fierce 2 7040T

Click to collapse



It took forever but I figured out how to get into bootloader, just turn your phone off, hold up and down volume buttons and power button till it turns on. Then release power but keep holding both volume buttons till bootloader appears. Hope this helps


----------



## cmendonc2 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kvng J said:


> It took forever but I figured out how to get into bootloader, just turn your phone off, hold up and down volume buttons and power button till it turns on. Then release power but keep holding both volume buttons till bootloader appears. Hope this helps

Click to collapse



We'd need a recovery to flash Su binaries to get root. Since we don't have an example update.zip, thats virtually impossible.


----------



## bitsmt (Apr 4, 2015)

cmendonc2 said:


> We'd need a recovery to flash Su binaries to get root. Since we don't have an example update.zip, thats virtually impossible.

Click to collapse



****ak! I just got two of those with the intention to Root. Now I feel like Groot! :silly:


----------



## androlocks (Apr 5, 2015)

camgaskarth said:


> Try as I may, I have no idea how to root this phone.
> 
> I have tried pretty much everything I can find out there and nothing works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still waiting for a rooting solution. do you find any??


----------



## lanautechdroid (Apr 8, 2015)

*alcacatel 7040t*

I really need root for this phone because the internal memory is too low to install all the apps I want.


----------



## android user dontrell (May 14, 2015)

*kingroot*

Video on youtube showing kingroot rooting Alcatel 7040n


----------



## Teclast1999 (May 14, 2015)

camgaskarth said:


> Try as I may, I have no idea how to root this phone.
> 
> I have tried pretty much everything I can find out there and nothing works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Share with me if you have any good solutions 
thanks


----------



## npip420 (May 15, 2015)

*king root*

I'm on zmax metro 4.4.4 rooted using kingroot maybe it'll work for this phone it's hit or miss sometimes it roots sometimes it doesn't


----------



## bowdenj8912 (May 20, 2015)

*ROOTING Alcatel Fierce 2 7040T*


----------



## bowdenj8912 (May 20, 2015)

bowdenj8912 said:


> View attachment 3322152

Click to collapse



make sure not just adb drivers are installed but  also the ALCATEL_ADB_ Driver Qualcomm_ADB.rar and got to have kinguser installed


----------



## bowdenj8912 (May 20, 2015)

androlocks said:


> Still waiting for a rooting solution. do you find any??

Click to collapse


  make sure the ALCATEL_ADB_ Driver Qualcomm_ADB drivers are installed


----------



## forserg (May 21, 2015)

Can you explain step by step how to root 7040T? 





bowdenj8912 said:


> View attachment 3322156View attachment 3322156  make sure the ALCATEL_ADB_ Driver Qualcomm_ADB drivers are installed

Click to collapse


----------



## bowdenj8912 (May 21, 2015)

forserg said:


> Can you explain step by step how to root 7040T?

Click to collapse



 install iroot 

install iroot  and alcatell mtk qaullcom drivers on pc install kinguser apk on phone plug in as a media device  and click root!!


----------



## forserg (May 22, 2015)

......


----------



## forserg (May 22, 2015)

installed iroot and alcatell mtk qaullcom drivers on pc installed kinguser apk on phone plug in as a media device and click root in Kinguser!! "GET ROOT FAILED" 
What i did wrong?


bowdenj8912 said:


> install iroot
> 
> install iroot  and alcatell mtk qaullcom drivers on pc install kinguser apk on phone plug in as a media device  and click root!!

Click to collapse


----------



## lanautechdroid (May 26, 2015)

*IT WORKS !!!!*

After 3 or 4 try it work.  My alcatel 7040T is root. I can't believe it.

I do something more that maybe help:  after 2 unsuccessfull try, I remove the battery, replace the cover and plug it to the computer.  I hold the power and sound.  Then windows update install the driver.

After that I try to root but it didn't work. So, I replace the battery, power up the phone and try to root....  I don't remember how many times I try but it work.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## themanrlm7 (May 26, 2015)

*Thanks Little help*

Can someone please give a more detailed walk Thur for us less savvy. Thanks so much been searching for this since the phone came out I have 2.


----------



## dankings (May 27, 2015)

*Root Alcatel Fierce 2 (probado por mi)*

1- Descargar Rootgenius para PC e instalarlo.


2- Descargar Kingroot.

3- Instalamos Kingroot en el dispositivo pero no lo ejecutamos
4- Ahora nos vamos ala PC abrimos el Rootgenius, conectamos nuestro celular en modo debug
5- Ahora le damos en root a Rootgenius, cuando se quede en un porcentaje fijo sin moverse vamos al celular y abrimos Kingroot y lo ejecutamos, llegara un momento en el que se trabara y se apagara no desconecten nada solo dejenlo que encienda de nuevo.

6- En este momento no desconecten para nada el celular, el RootGenius habra avanzado hasta el 47% (me paso ami). ahora eliminamos la informacion o el cache de Kingroot. (Ajustes- Aplicaciones "buscamos kingroot y damos clic"  y le damos donde dice "borrar datos") ya que se hayan borrado los datos vuelven a iniciar Kingroot sin desconectar aun el celular de la PC ni cerrar el Rootgenius.

7- Dejamos que el celular avance procurando que no se nos apague la pantalla, seguira haciendo su trabajo hasta que se baje el brillo de la pantalla y se reinicie automaticamente "como al 75%" de el kingroot, esperamos a que se reinicie y veremos como ya tenemos nuestro Alcatel Fierce 2 Rooteado, solo esperamos que termine su trabajo "RootGenius" y listo, descargamos "Root cheker" desde la playstore y verificamos que tengamos usuario Root listo.

Traduce to english!


----------



## bobbytomorow (May 28, 2015)

1- Download and install PC Rootgenius. 

2- Download Kingroot. 

3- Install kingroot on the device but do not execute it yet 

4- Now we will open the Rootgenius on PC, connect the cell in debug mode 

5- Now give root to Rootgenius, when you stay in a fixed percentage motionless go to the phone and open Kingroot and execute it, there will come a time when it will latch and turn off, do not disconnect anything just let it turn back on. 

6- currently do not disconnect for no cell, the RootGenius will have advanced to 47%. Now remove the information or the cache Kingroot. (Settings- Applications "seek kingroot and click" and click where it says "delete data") after deleted data for Kingroot start again without disconnecting the phone from the PC and close the Rootgenius. 

7- We let the cell breakthrough that we are not trying to turn off the screen, will continue their work until the screen brightness is lowered and automatically restart "and 75%" of the kingroot, wait for it to reboot and see how we have our Alcatel Fierce 2 rooted, just hope he finishes his work "RootGenius" and ready, download the "Root Checker" from the playstore and verify that we root ready.


----------



## camgaskarth (Oct 16, 2014)

Try as I may, I have no idea how to root this phone.

I have tried pretty much everything I can find out there and nothing works.

ANY help would be much appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## bobbytomorow (May 28, 2015)

None of this is working for me, if I do figure it out I will jot down a step by step...what I posted above is just a translation of post #39


----------



## bobbytomorow (May 29, 2015)

Ok this is what finally did it for me

*1)*Installed Kingroot (v4.0) to my phone Place shortcut on home screen but do not execute yet) 
*2)*Installed latest Antutu Benchmark from Play store to my phone (place shortcut on home screen)
*3)*Run Antutu an when it hits 10% click the home button and open and run kingroot and execute while Antutu continues to run in the background 
*4)*After kingroot hits about 20% give or take the phone will restart
*5)* Soon as phone boots back into desktop it will be laggy, quickly open Antutu and run it and immediately hit home button 
*6)*While Antutu is running in background go into phones settings>apps>find kingroot and "clear data" and hit home button
*7)* Open kingroot and execute (antutu should still be running in the background)
*8)*I would tap the screen every few seconds to prevent the display from sleeping while kingroot was doing its thing 
*9)* After repeating the above steps a couple of times, basically just running kingroot while antutu runs in the background, letting it reboot, clearing kingroots data then rinse and repeat I obtained root (kingroot display shows root has been obtained)

This worked when nothing else did on my moms Acatel 7040T. 

This thread was a large help


----------



## nsip4ever (Jun 2, 2015)

:good: Congrats buddy, its always good to share results, hopefully this will advance towards a more efficient routing method for this phone because Im more fond of Supersu over kinguser.


----------



## eggoo (Jun 3, 2015)

*Successfully rooted my phone*



forserg said:


> installed iroot and alcatell mtk qaullcom drivers on pc installed kinguser apk on phone plug in as a media device and click root in Kinguser!! "GET ROOT FAILED"
> What i did wrong?

Click to collapse



I used iroot Chinese version 1.8.3 to root the phone.  I tried all the newer English versions, non of the those work. 
I installed i386 driver (not the Win8 driver) on my Win8 32bit pc. I had error to connect ADB mode to my Win 8 64 bit machine.


----------



## timmersk (Jun 4, 2015)

I dont usually signup for forums cause I dont want to get spammed but I just had too this time.

I have a 7040T Alcatel here. I tried the Antutu and kingroot method and I must say it really worked. The timing is a real pain. It took about 6 tries all in a row.. just follow the posting from
bobbytomorow. I ran through steps 3 through 8 and back to 3 about six times and it finally worked. Thanks bobby.


----------



## EdLopez (Jun 11, 2015)

*root fierce 2 lock bootloder*

I root my alcatel 7040N with lock bootloader using Bob's Method. It took me around 8 times
thank you BobTomorrow


----------



## Mr Dreamer (Jun 11, 2015)

*Alcatel One Touch Fierce 2 7040T*

*Just To Let Everyone Know I Have Just Rooted My 7040T With No Issues Now I Will Try To Add A Custom Rom And Ill Keep You Guys Updated When Its Done  Remember Nothing Is Impossible Unless You Give Up Trying...*


----------



## noblelinux (Jun 13, 2015)

Wat method did u use?

Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jinkerz9430 (Jun 14, 2015)

None of the methods work for me.....


----------



## noblelinux (Jun 14, 2015)

I just rooted it i made a quick video so u can actually see it work i tried Bobby method !!!
Watch "Rooted Alcatel Fierce 2 (7040N) w/KingRoot 4.1 Apk" on YouTube - Rooted Alcatel Fierce 2 (7040N) w/KingRoot 4.1 Apk: https://youtu.be/-AgPlh5697Q

Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DarkStarr (Jun 15, 2015)

eggoo said:


> I used iroot Chinese version 1.8.3 to root the phone.  I tried all the newer English versions, non of the those work.
> I installed i386 driver (not the Win8 driver) on my Win8 32bit pc. I had error to connect ADB mode to my Win 8 64 bit machine.

Click to collapse



The whole process is a pain in the ass so I eventually ended up running this a few times and the KingRoot app along with Antutu IIRC. Either way it was a massive pain and this method ****ing sucks but it will eventually work. I got it rooted and swapped over to SuperSU. That was a process too since OFC it wouldn't just work with the scripts due to permissions issues on the internal memory apparently.


----------



## Estoner (Jun 16, 2015)

*Ho DarkStarr*



DarkStarr said:


> The whole process is a pain in the ass so I eventually ended up running this a few times and the KingRoot app along with Antutu IIRC. Either way it was a massive pain and this method ****ing sucks but it will eventually work. I got it rooted and swapped over to SuperSU. That was a process too since OFC it wouldn't just work with the scripts due to permissions issues on the internal memory apparently.

Click to collapse



I rooted my fierce 2  with the so mention method Kingroot and Antutu 2 but It seams tha is no correctly done.  See pics. 

Any ideas?


----------



## puffidredz (Jun 16, 2015)

bobbytomorow said:


> Ok this is what finally did it for me
> 
> *1)*Installed Kingroot (v4.0) to my phone Place shortcut on home screen but do not execute yet)
> *2)*Installed latest Antutu Benchmark from Play store to my phone (place shortcut on home screen)
> ...

Click to collapse



Worked on my brand new Alcatel 7040N I just got a few days ago from MetroPCS using this method. Took 4 tries. I had used the Chinese version of Kingroot 4.0 and fumbled my way through it because I don't know Chinese. Luckily the gui is self-explanatory just by the pictures.  the only thing about installing the Chinese version is that it also put any apps that linked to it in Chinese in the notification bar.  A full reset of the phone resolved that and it reverted on its own to KingUser English version automatically.  Now to root my Mom's Alcatel 7040N who managed to fill up the full internal space in less than a week


----------



## bobbytomorow (Jun 16, 2015)

puffidredz said:


> Now to root my Mom's Alcatel 7040N who managed to fill up the full internal space in less than a week

Click to collapse



Ha thats who I rooted for too, my mom, I got her this phone for xmas and she filled it up but now mom is happy :good:


----------



## DarkStarr (Jun 19, 2015)

Estoner said:


> I rooted my fierce 2  with the so mention method Kingroot and Antutu 2 but It seams tha is no correctly done.  See pics.
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Like I said I ran iRoot on my PC with the phone attached along with KingRoot and Antutu. It just eventually worked. Pretty sure it was iRoot that finally did it since that is what I saw pushing the files.

You should have an app labeled KingUser which is the SU app (if it actually rooted). Without that you have no root access. You can switch to SuperSU but it isn't simple. The scripts help but it is still a process that I would only recommend to someone willing to redo the entire root process if they screw up.


----------



## arashde (Jun 23, 2015)

*Alcatel Fierce 2 (7040n) Recovery Mode problem*

I finally rooted fierce 2 ,But after that when I decided to install CWM recovery, I discovered that My recovery mode is not working (is not accessible any more). Because I've installed a wrong version of CWMR, Now i need to find the right version of CWM for my phone or a backup(flashify apk) of stock recovery mode (7040n).
I will be really thankful if someone could help me to find either of the two.


----------



## jimmyboe25 (Jun 26, 2015)

*Root for Fierce 2*



camgaskarth said:


> Try as I may, I have no idea how to root this phone.
> 
> I have tried pretty much everything I can find out there and nothing works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to start this is my first post here so forgive me for punctuation and the sort.
got to Youtube and Search root One Touch Fierce 2 look for a technique using Kingroot ( I tried posting the link but im too new)
I will attempt to provide some links to the method that worked for me. Forgive me if the technique is a bit esoteric    

disregard all the benchmarks except Antutu. After each attempt go into setting and clear the data for Kingroot

I rinsed and repeated the steps until it finally worked

when it did finally root i was going in and out of Kingroot (Hitting home and returning to Kingroot) rapidly 

any questions i will try to frequent the forum and answer hope this helps

Ps dont give up on the first try


----------



## chemao (Jun 28, 2015)

DarkStarr said:


> The whole process is a pain in the ass so I eventually ended up running this a few times and the KingRoot app along with Antutu IIRC. Either way it was a massive pain and this method ****ing sucks but it will eventually work. I got it rooted and swapped over to SuperSU. That was a process too since OFC it wouldn't just work with the scripts due to permissions issues on the internal memory apparently.

Click to collapse




What did you do to get SU working properly? I can't seem to get past updating the SU binary using nomal method. What else have you learned with this phone so far?


----------



## JonFSU (Jun 30, 2015)

Where are the benchmarks at?

Sent from my 7040T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Helper1244 (Jul 1, 2015)

*I found a way*

Email me at [email protected]
Or kik me. fsebastian57
I can help with rooting "alcatel onetouch fierce 2"
I have mines through metro and rooted


----------



## camgaskarth (Oct 16, 2014)

Try as I may, I have no idea how to root this phone.

I have tried pretty much everything I can find out there and nothing works.

ANY help would be much appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## technomooney (Jul 20, 2015)

arashde said:


> I finally rooted fierce 2 ,But after that when I decided to install CWM recovery, I discovered that My recovery mode is not working (is not accessible any more). Because I've installed a wrong version of CWMR, Now i need to find the right version of CWM for my phone or a backup(flashify apk) of stock recovery mode (7040n).
> I will be really thankful if someone could help me to find either of the two.

Click to collapse



sadly there is no (to my current knowledge) any cwm  recovery that is compatible with the fierce 2....


----------



## Kdx80 (Aug 20, 2015)

chemao said:


> What did you do to get SU working properly? I can't seem to get past updating the SU binary using nomal method. What else have you learned with this phone so far?

Click to collapse



Did you resolve this issue? Im trying to get su updated myself


----------



## texasboy91 (Aug 20, 2015)

Kdx80 said:


> Did you resolve this issue? Im trying to get su updated myself

Click to collapse



yes no dealing with more issues of more severarity


----------



## Kdx80 (Aug 21, 2015)

Im having bigger issue i bricked my phone and i can't even access the bootloader to restore back to stock  i did something stupid 

Sent from my LG-MS870 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## texasboy91 (Aug 21, 2015)

Well only things I can access is call text and this


----------



## MistaCheezy (Aug 29, 2015)

*Found out how to root 100%*

I have been trying to root my TMobile 7040T for a couple days, and I was about to give up before I had an idea.
People have been having success with Kingo and Antutu, So I decided to test a very light benchmark. Geekbench Is really small but gets the job done.
To get my root this is the steps I took.
I recommend putting geekbench on main screen.
1. Start Geekbench 3
2. Start Kingo
3. When phone restarts during root process start geekbench again. You don't have to be super quick, just open it in a reasonable amount of time.
4. Keep starting geekbench until on your computer it hits one hundred percent.
Should be rooted at this point. Apparently this was supposed to be a pretty difficult kind of root I guess? (This was my smart phone and my friend said to try to root it.)
It worked first time for me, so if it doesn't work try again I guess. Good luck!


----------



## texasboy91 (Aug 29, 2015)

MistaCheezy said:


> I have been trying to root my TMobile 7040T for a couple days, and I was about to give up before I had an idea.
> People have been having success with Kingo and Antutu, So I decided to test a very light benchmark. Geekbench Is really small but gets the job done.
> To get my root this is the steps I took.
> I recommend putting geekbench on main screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Backup everything kernel build prop system files absolutely everything do yourself:  research and get viper 4android


----------



## rnanyandry1 (Aug 31, 2015)

vroot by PC

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

Hi, i want to have à costum rom for Alcatel Onetouch Pop Icon : TCL 7040T Yaris 5tmo


----------



## rrapzz (Oct 13, 2015)

Someone try this method with 7040N successfully? thanks!


----------



## BigCountry907 (Oct 15, 2015)

*7040T*

worked for me
took a bunch of tries.
I used PC version only
windows XP with SDK and ADB drivers loaded


----------



## BigCountry907 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Kingroot to Supersu how to*

I thought id share today's adventure.

I rooted last night my fierce 2 using kingo on the pc.  The version you cant read.
I saw a few people wanted to replace KingRoot with Super SU.

I guess if you do this wrong you will have to re-root so i spent the day researching how to do this.

First you absolutely must have your phone set to USB DEBUGGING MODE & CONNECTING IN CHARGING MODE.
to go to charging mode swipe down on you phone after it connects to the computer " like your checking notifications"
click on MTP mode or whatever is not Debugging and select charge only.

You got to have the right ADB Drivers loaded for windows to connect to the phone correctly.

You also need SDK Tools as you will have to use ADB

You should check anyway that you have connection by running   (ADB Devices) anyway.

if thats all correct then your ready to start this process.
Also king root app for windows wont work if your not connected correctly.
It took me a few tries to get the phone rooted. it takes a long time to run the kingo app in windows.
After about 5 maybe 6 tries it worked.
set your phone in settings display to never sleep
keeps the screen on.
reboot phone into recovery mode.
Clear cashe
reboot again

run kingo on windows.
if it gives you a buton to clik that says root after a few min you know your connected right.
dont do or touch anything. and make sure your screen saver is off in windows.

If it says rooted your golden. takes about an hour maby each try.

If not reboot phone
go to settings apps and look for some new apps. something like usb helper or pc helper and keen root.
if you got those your getting somewhere
clear the data for each.

open and run kingo on windows again.
until u are successful.

now we want to go to step of getting super su to work
search REPLACE KINGROOT with SUPERSU

download the Zip file and unzip.
copy the files to phones sd card where you can find them easy.
read the post for  REPLACE KINGROOT with SUPERSU
read the reademe that came in the zip file.

now fire up ADB again on the pc with the phone connected
in command prompt type ADB Shell
it should take you to terminal emulator.
type su
you should now have a # in the command window
Follow the instructions in that readme and you will pull this off with no problem.

if you think you need better instructions let me know.
some of this is tricky.
We could start another thread.

Hope this helps.

Running Supersu fully rooted now.

My next step is backing this phone up before i go any further.

im hoping since i have ADB Shell with root permissions i can copy every file off the phone.
Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## texasboy91 (Oct 20, 2015)

*need a lil help*

I have an alcatel 7040n um I don't have recovery or anything like that or I don't have access to it. keeps powering onff an idk how to fix it so any help would be appreciated


----------



## BigCountry907 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Recover Bootloop*

Ya I'm thinking we can fix it.
If you can get into recovery mode.
Turn off phone
Hold volume up key
Hold power button
Both at same time
Then after Alcatel screen shows for 5 sec or. So let go of power.
Keep holding vol up.
After 10 / 15 sec let go of vol key

Your phone should boot into recovery.

Select system restore

Try that.

Anyway let me know if you can boot into recovery.

What have you tried
What happened to cause this.
Do you have SDK installed on a PC
Do you know how to use adb


----------



## bobbytomorow (Oct 27, 2015)

Can someone with root upload the system apps? I rooted my moms 7040T and now that she wants to pass it on I reset to factory defaults but while rooted I removed some system files and now it won't work properly, for example

-calls go straight to voicemail (maybe the stock dialer?)
-The stock browser is missing
-The shortcut to settings from the notification drawer doesn't work
-can't install updates because it says, "We've detected your device has root access so upgrades are not available" even though its not rooted any longer
-various other strange behaviour

I need to manually reinstall all of the factory apk's from the system folder


----------



## BigCountry907 (Oct 29, 2015)

*I have a Stock Rom Backup*

I have created a rom update package out of the stock rom on the phone.

But i have no idea how to get it flashed.
I get error when loading by sideload with ADB and the load update from sd card dosent see the file.

If i can figure out a way to flash this then we could fix boot looped phones.
Its stock but rooted and i could even add unsecure boot. Just got to get it flashed.

If i had a copy of the OTA Update or a Stock rom that it would recognize on the sd card I could make this happen


Anyone have any ideas


----------



## Smil3yWulf (Nov 27, 2015)

BigCountry907 said:


> I have created a rom update package out of the stock rom on the phone.
> 
> But i have no idea how to get it flashed.
> I get error when loading by sideload with ADB and the load update from sd card dosent see the file.
> ...

Click to collapse



I need the update zip, after wipe data and reboot phone, its stuck at Alcatel onetouch Fierce 2 Logo


----------



## BigCountry907 (Nov 27, 2015)

Smil3yWulf

Bad news. There is no way i know of to flash the backup. Same thing happened to me.
I have posted a thread for someone to get the OTA update for the 7040T but no one has tried yet that i know of. NEW ota just started in NOV 2015
If we get the OTA from someone then we can flash it and hope it fixes things. At least enough to boot. If i can get the phone booted enough to get ADB access i can patch the Recovery and then were golden.

The problem is that the Stock recovery will only flash a file that is signed with the proper .PK8 private key.
That means only A OTA update will flash.

Basically here is what has to happen. The stock recovery which i pulled off my phone i have modified.
I found a way to replace the /res/keys file in the ramdisk portion of the recovery with a newly generated key pair.
After making the x509.pem and .pk8 key files with public exponent of 3 using dumppublickey i create a new keys file.
Then i replace the /res/keys file with my new keys file and repack the ramdisk.
The new recovery needs to be flashed to the phone to replace the exsisting recovery img.
Then any update.zip that you sign with the new .x509.pem and .pk8 keys will pass signature verification and load.
That means we can cook a stock backup and have a way to flash it. And flash anything else we want. Further modification of the recovery ramdisk could open up ADBD insecure and ADBD in recovery mode and open up other permissions like selinux too. That could be enough to find a way to unlock the bootloader.

The good things are i have a cookable backup.
I have the modified recovery.
I have an OTA for the 7040N so i have the correct update binary for the META-INF folder to execute the updater script to load a cooked rom.

But the problem is I got no ADB access to the phone. So i cant replace the Recovery.img.
Now people who's phone is up and running and rooted. Can replace the Recovery.img and be able to flash there backup if something happens.
Also should be able to ADB in recovery in case something happens which will allow to fix the phone.

Anyway where stuck like chuck until either someone gets and shares the 7040T OTA update.
Which is still no guarentee.
Or we find a way to replace the recovery.img with our phone boot looped.

It is a qualcom processor so im hoping that I can find or make something like heimdall or odin to flash the recovery.

Anyway Im making a script to create the modified Recovery.img and Key pair.
It would be way to complicated for me to just write a tutorial.

I have verified this replace the recovery method on my ZTE awe. It works for sure.

In the mean time if someone with a running rooted phone wants to replace the recovery I will give you the modified recovery.img and the Key-Pair for signing your zips. I can make a simple script to replace the recovery and sign zips to keep it simple for you. But you got to have ADB up and running.

I believe this whole replace the recovery on a boot loader locked phone will help us unlock the impossible. At a minimum you will be able to use recovery to flash a backup.


----------



## Smil3yWulf (Dec 1, 2015)

BigCountry907 said:


> Smil3yWulf
> 
> Bad news. There is no way i know of to flash the backup. Same thing happened to me.
> I have posted a thread for someone to get the OTA update for the 7040T but no one has tried yet that i know of. NEW ota just started in NOV 2015
> ...

Click to collapse



I can bootup into recovery mode, ido wipedata and clear cache, but when it restart the phone its stuck at fierce 2 logo, i tried safemode by pressing volume down + power, when the phones turns on i let go of power but still pressed volume down and doesnt do anything or i might doing wrong safemode keys?


----------



## BigCountry907 (Dec 1, 2015)

Im not sure about the safe mode keys.
I can say i have tried every key combo I can think of with the same result.
Usually my phone will boot to the logo and hang for a few.
Then reboot into recovery.

Question is how did you end up boot looping your phone.
Did you delete or change files?

I have the ota update.zip for the 7040N  if that's the model you have you could try to flash it.
It's very picky though because it checks the sha of all the files its going to patch before it flashes anything.

It's worth a shot if you have the 7040N.

The file has to be loaded using adb sideload so you need working adb on your computer. And the right drivers but i got those too.

I have the 7040T so this update.zip wont flash to my device.

I wish someone would get the 7040T update. A new one came out in the beginning of November.

But alas no one seems to do anything till there phone is all ready messed up then its too late.

Only safe mode reset i know of is to boot into recovery and then hold volume up and power key till phone boots.

Holding both volume up and down at the same time puts the phone in QDL Loader 9008 mode.
Or holding volume down plus power and plugging into the computer has same effect.

Usually i do wipe data factory reset then reboot and when i plug my phone into computer it goes to charging mode.
Ocassionally it gets in a state where it wont go to charge mode and freezes at the logo. 

Anyway if you have 7040N let me know. If you have 7040T we are out of luck until someone goes out of there way to capture the ota update for us.


----------



## Smil3yWulf (Dec 5, 2015)

BigCountry907 said:


> Im not sure about the safe mode keys.
> I can say i have tried every key combo I can think of with the same result.
> Usually my phone will boot to the logo and hang for a few.
> Then reboot into recovery.
> ...

Click to collapse



theirs a way to capture OTA on 7040T with ota snatcher, someone tht have 7040T and capture for us, would be nice..


----------



## camgaskarth (Oct 16, 2014)

Try as I may, I have no idea how to root this phone.

I have tried pretty much everything I can find out there and nothing works.

ANY help would be much appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## BigCountry907 (Dec 7, 2015)

It would be nice if someone would get that update.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.otasnatcher&hl=en

I have threads posted for about a month now and noone is seeming to reply.

Anyway i do have the OTA for 7040N.  Even though i need the 7040T. So if someone wants to try the 7040N update on there 7040N let me know and ill post it.


----------



## Mordikay007 (Dec 23, 2015)

guys help me find native firmware Alcatel Fierce 2 7040T
I myself from the Ukraine , but I brought the phone out of America.
but it was not my own firmware to 6012d .
help me please


----------



## BigCountry907 (Dec 23, 2015)

Im not sure what you mean by 





> but it was not my own firmware to 6012d

Click to collapse



I have a solid backup but you will need a modified recovery to flash it.
I can make you the recovery that is capable of flashing.

Is your phone booting or is it stuck at the logo.


----------



## Mordikay007 (Dec 24, 2015)

Mordikay007 said:


> guys help me find native firmware Alcatel Fierce 2 7040T
> I myself from the Ukraine , but I brought the phone out of America.
> but it was not my own firmware to 6012d .
> help me please

Click to collapse



that no one has a factory backup or factory firmware ?


----------



## BigCountry907 (Dec 25, 2015)

I have a factory bachup from my phone and a way to patch the recovery.img to flash it.
It will pass signature verification in the stock recovery.


----------



## Mordikay007 (Dec 25, 2015)

*7040*



BigCountry907 said:


> I have a factory bachup from my phone and a way to patch the recovery.img to flash it.
> It will pass signature verification in the stock recovery.

Click to collapse



give me a link ? and explain how to install ?


----------



## BigCountry907 (Dec 26, 2015)

I thought you ended up finding out you had the one touch pop.

Do you have the one touch fierce 2?

If so ill hook you up


----------



## madsolar (Jan 3, 2016)

tkf530 said:


> Is there still no way to root this phone yet?

Click to collapse



yes Kingroot seemed to have worked for me. 

Kingroot.net


----------



## iqcomputers (Jan 28, 2016)

I rooted with Kingo Root.  Could not get SuperSU to update binary so I'm going to stick with Kingo SuperUser


----------



## tronmech (Feb 24, 2016)

BigCountry907 said:


> I have a factory bachup from my phone and a way to patch the recovery.img to flash it.
> It will pass signature verification in the stock recovery.

Click to collapse



Please PM me a link... My son fouled up his Onetouch Fierce 2 7040T (TMO) and it would be nice to be able to put the darn thing back together...


----------



## obesliskdriod (Feb 25, 2016)

BigCountry907 said:


> I have a factory bachup from my phone and a way to patch the recovery.img to flash it.
> It will pass signature verification in the stock recovery.

Click to collapse



could you please send the recovery patch to me in PM please?


----------



## BigCountry907 (Feb 27, 2016)

obesliskdriod said:


> could you please send the recovery patch to me in PM please?

Click to collapse



The recovery and roms can be found in this post.
http://androidforums.com/threads/roms-for-the-fierce-2.918921/page-9

The recovery alone is here.
http://androidforums.com/threads/new-recovery-for-alcatel-one-touch-fierce-2.993682/

Please note this is a modified stock recovery so it looks the same.
But i have patched the keys to flash my files.

IF YOU ROOTED YOUR PHONE YOU REALLY SHOULD FLASH THE RECOVERY.
IT IS THE ONLY WAY TO FIX THE PHONE IF SOMETHING GOES WRONG.
IF YOUR PHONE GETS BOOT-LOOPED BEFORE YOU FLASH THIS RECOVERY THIS FIX WONT WORK.

THERE WILL BE NO WAY TO FLASH THE RECOVERY.

SO AGAIN ANYONE WITH A ROOTED PHONE SHOULD FLASH THIS RECOVERY.
IT GIVES US A WAY TO FIX A BOOT-LOOP.


----------



## asianrocker (Aug 30, 2016)

BigCountry907 said:


> The recovery and roms can be found in this post.
> http://androidforums.com/threads/roms-for-the-fierce-2.918921/page-9
> 
> The recovery alone is here.
> ...

Click to collapse



So that's why when I try your method on those links I got the signature verify error. My phone is on boot loop when I tried your steps.

Is there a way to flash the firmware on odin though? I search and found nothing


----------



## BigCountry907 (Aug 31, 2016)

If you are saying that you ended up in a boot-loop before you flashed the recovery I patched......................
Then yes you are right. You need root access through adb to do a dd copy to flash the recovery.
After you have flashed my recovery then you can flash the backup rom I put together.

If you boot loop then you probably don't have root access in adb. But if by chance you have root access in adb let me know.

And
No this is the only way I could come up with to even flash the stock rom.


----------



## asianrocker (Aug 31, 2016)

BigCountry907 said:


> If you are saying that you ended up in a boot-loop before you flashed the recovery I patched......................
> Then yes you are right. You need root access through adb to do a dd copy to flash the recovery.
> After you have flashed my recovery then you can flash the backup rom I put together.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yap. I boot looped after I updated normally which sucks. My husband said it definitely is because I rooted. I don't know though. Because when I want to update normally it won't let me. There's a message that it can't continue coz it detected I am rooted, so I factory reset just so I can try to update normally.

There was no error message but it boot loop like what happen to many people. And then I try to fix it using your method and you said it won't fix it.

I have never brick a phone rooting before. These phone companies are now ahead of 'hackers' and patch all the bugs they see in these root forums maybe? 

I just fix my galaxy on 5 because it is unbelievable the lock features they added on these new phones with new android systems. Now I will try to fix my alcatel coz I really like rooting. Nowadays though I don't think it is worth the headache with the lock features on this new phones.

I just want to know if this will work?

http://www.progeeksblog.com/try-new-...s-samsung-frp/

That's the one I use to fix my frp lock galaxy on5. This alcatel boot loop is frp lock right? 

When I google  'have root access in adb' I find this forum. Can you tell me what methods there  I can try to  have root access in my adb?

http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25477424/adb-shell-su-works-but-adb-root-does-not

because I want to fix this brick alcatel. And this is the last time I will mess with these phones. These companies being one step ahead of 'rooters' is not worth the headache for me. They made rooting not fun anymore for me.

I am very much willing to test ANYTHING on my phone. It is already bricked. LOL.

I really think if there is a 7040n firmware out there. Then it will fix it right? Using Odin?

I found this too:

http://androidforums.com/threads/how-to-root-any-android-device-manually.586982/

Can I try that?


----------



## BigCountry907 (Aug 31, 2016)

No it's not a FRP lock. Thats a new thing.
My fix works but only if you have flashed my recovery before the phone broke.

After boot loop there is no way to flash the my recovery.

I have had a fierce 2 bootloop for abot 8 months now.
I dont think there will be any fix for this phone.

Buy any device that allows you to unlock the bootloader and flashing rooting roms become much more fun.


----------



## asianrocker (Aug 31, 2016)

What about this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuyUjnZG9lY

What is that program tool he is using? Engineering software download tool? It is alcatel. Just not this model.

Oh wow you are in boot loop too? And you know more than me. So ya I guess I will just keep searching online  and post what I find here. And hopefully whatever I find you will know what to do. LOL. I just follow steps when I root.

Have you tried reaching to alcatel on the FB page? Someone said that's what they did and they fix it. I actually talk to them on FB and was given RMA#. But my husband is being a PITA and won't let me return my phone for some stupid reason. Ugh.

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 PM ----------

What about this?

http://www.needrom.com/category/others/a-b-c-d/brands-a/alcatel/page/2/

Is this the one you can flash in odin? Can you flash in odin when in bootloop like in our phone?


----------



## asianrocker (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry if I am bombarding this with links I find online. But when I want to fix something. I am determined to get it done, I search and search and post here hoping the ones that know better than me can get an idea on these methods I am posting but if you want me to stop just tell me.

Will  these method help? I know it is not for our model and they for MTK based phones. This actually is from Philippines I understand what he was talking about LOL.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z7wzvOgfHA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5E6NXoYzpA

Hopefully you guys can get ideas from them if not just tell me to stop and I will.


----------



## unbreakable360 (Sep 1, 2016)

asianrocker said:


> Sorry if I am bombarding this with links I find online. But when I want to fix something. I am determined to get it done, I search and search and post here hoping the ones that know better than me can get an idea on these methods I am posting but if you want me to stop just tell me.
> 
> Will  these method help? I know it is not for our model and they for MTK based phones. This actually is from Philippines I understand what he was talking about LOL.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



???


Sent from my 7040N using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## asianrocker (Sep 1, 2016)

unbreakable360 said:


> Sent from my 7040N using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



LOL what does it mean? I want to unbrick my alcatel. Guess this one is unsolvable huh?


----------



## camgaskarth (Oct 16, 2014)

Try as I may, I have no idea how to root this phone.

I have tried pretty much everything I can find out there and nothing works.

ANY help would be much appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## unbreakable360 (Sep 1, 2016)

asianrocker said:


> LOL what does it mean? I want to unbrick my alcatel. Guess this one is unsolvable huh?

Click to collapse



I don't think it's unresolvable I've seen plenty of posts where people unbricked device it's all in the search tags some are to lazy (like) myself to tag with Alcatel one touch fierce 2 so I've seen searches pop up with that and or shorten like Alcatel fierce 2 or just fierce 2 but to my surprise I was in a bootloop couldn't get to recovery I tried all buttons combinations nothing then finally I just started mashing all the buttons during a loop and some how it brought me to recovery it was really weird it randomly happened yesterday I save my life [emoji28] 

Sent from my 7040N using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## asianrocker (Sep 1, 2016)

I can go to recovery but nothing happens if I do factory reset from there. IT is still  in boot loop. Do you have the firmware? Or how can you go to download mode in this phone. So I can just flash this using odin?

Mine is long metropcs screen, then it restarts,  long metropcs screen again, then recovery screen, but nothing happens if I do factory reset. It goes to   long metropcs screen, then it restarts,  long metropcs screen again, then recovery screen.

you know how to solve that one? Does doing factory reset from there work on your phone?

To big country:

 I have access on adb but I am having signature verification with your method;

Do I need this one?

Here is the recovery for the 7040N.


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8jitdIyh2NtZ2VEWHo1OEtnalE/view?usp=sharing

But how can I put it in my phone? Any help? I have  7040N and I downloaded it already.


----------



## asianrocker (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey guys especially big country or anyone who knows better than me. I found the chipset of alcatel. It uses this chip:

Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 MSM8212 RISC

https://developer.qualcomm.com/forum/qdn-forums/software/snapdragon-debugger-eclipse/29522

https://developer.qualcomm.com/forum/search?search_api_views_fulltext=MSM+8210+snapdragon+200+

I also found out this flashing tool solely for this chipset:

http://androidurdu.net/download-qualcomm-flash-image-loader-qfil/

http://www.androidbrick.com/ultimat...agons-are-unbrickable-qhsusb_dload_qpst_qfil/

https://androidmtk.com/download-emmc-dl-tool

Okay I will be reading this links and hopefully anyone who knows better than me can make a step by step guide already for this brick alcatel.

One of my links said qualcom phones are unbrickable... okay we will see if it is true.

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

Okay I will quote what I read:

With the help of a friend from XDA.Developers, i managed to download a rom, which has our magic files in it, (names are spesific for msm8974 platform), “8974_msimage.mbn -bootloader, MPRG8974.mbn -flasher, ram (the format was hex before 8974), rawprogram0.xml -partitiontable definition, it differs if we have a 64GB phone or 32GB or a 16GB, name differs as rawprogram0_32G.xm

SO I basically need a rom aka firmware to unbrick the alcatel. Anyone has it pleeease link it here or upload it here? I will test it on my phone. If it works I will tell you how I did it.

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

At least I find out why the steps here won't work with some people like me. You all think fierce 2 still uses mediatek right? On all my searches fierce 2 uses Qualcomm Snapdragon 200 MSM8212 RISC chipset so hopefully that my find help our phones be fix.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

This phone runs on qualcom not mediatek:

http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/model/cc9c2f86

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

Okay we don't need the stock rom we need the qfil rom where in the world  do you get it?

I quote:

Stock rom ?? You should read more first and understand what this is about. You cant do anything if you dont have your qfil rom, first see what kind of roms these are reading my articles, then start to search that rom of your variants online. After then just read one of my latest unbrick guides (there is Lenovo guide too) and rescue your phone.

find a rom that includes rawprogram0.xml and patch0.xml in it.. ------- again where can you find this?


----------



## BigCountry907 (Sep 7, 2016)

Alcatel phones with mtk chips have software available to fix them.
It is released by Alcatel.

I haven't seen any software for the qualcom based chips.
There is a repair mode of the phone but we lack the software to interface with it.

The best I was able to do was to get around the signature verification in the stock recovery.
This allowed me to build stock roms to flash the phone back to stock.

The catch is you have to had flashed my recovery before you boot looped the phone.
If you can connect with ADB.
And you can get the # at the prompt not the $. And also show your serial when you type adb devices.
So it would be

adb devices

adb shell

su

then you have a # at the prompt.

If you can get that access then you can flash my recovery and flash my rom to fix the phone.
If not just buy a new phone. " With a Unlocked or Unlockable Bootloader"  it's easier.

I spent months to get far enough to actually fix some peoples phones.

Read all of this. 
http://androidforums.com/threads/roms-for-the-fierce-2.918921/page-10#post-7381237

If you can get root access in adb I can help you.
Otherwise I don't know a way yet.

---------- Post added at 01:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 AM ----------

Stock rom ?? You should read more first and understand what this is about. You cant do anything if you dont have your qfil rom, first see what kind of roms these are reading my articles, then start to search that rom of 





> your variants online. After then just read one of my latest unbrick guides (there is Lenovo guide too) and rescue your phone.
> 
> find a rom that includes rawprogram0.xml and patch0.xml in it.. ------- again where can you find this?

Click to collapse



Thats a scam.
You will download his files to find out that you need a password to unzip the files.
He won't give you the password unless you pay him money.

Dirty scam..........Even if it did work.
Like i said i put months into my work and i would never ask for money.
I help people and people help me. A simple thanks is good enough.

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------

Stock rom ?? You should read more first and understand what this is about. You cant do anything if you dont have your qfil rom, first see what kind of roms these are reading my articles, then start to search that rom of 





> your variants online. After then just read one of my latest unbrick guides (there is Lenovo guide too) and rescue your phone.
> 
> find a rom that includes rawprogram0.xml and patch0.xml in it.. ------- again where can you find this?

Click to collapse



Thats a scam.
You will download his files to find out that you need a password to unzip the files.
He won't give you the password unless you pay him money.

Dirty scam..........Even if it did work.
Like i said i put months into my work and i would never ask for money.
I help people and people help me. A simple thanks is good enough.


----------



## asianrocker (Sep 7, 2016)

I found another flashtool but I need a scatter file. This phone is giving me a major headache. I will wait for someone to share any ideas at all.

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:35 AM ----------

Hi Big Country thanks. Adb devices command work on me. It has a number then sideload next to it. But when I try to sideload that's when the signature verify error aborts the installation. Because it says 100% on my command prompt.

Now I tried adb shell it says:

error: closed

And then su is saying not a recognized command.

I also tried fastboot but I am stuck on waiting on device status.

Thanks. Big country I am just sharing what I find out about this phone. So does this run on MTK or qualcom? And does it even matter? From my searches it seems like there is a certain flasher tool for a specific chip set.

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:46 AM ----------

https://androidmtk.com/download-emmc-dl-tool

That's a tool for qualcom chips which I think this phones are made of.

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 AM ----------

I have a new phone now. Samsung which I brick and have a major headache finding a fix from google verify lock. I found a fix for that.

I just want to fix this phone coz I like messing with my phone until it gives me major headache which this phone is giving me now.

It seems all alcatel phones have been brick using their OTA/normal upgrade. And it does not help this company's customer support is really lacking.


----------



## BigCountry907 (Sep 7, 2016)

There is some possibility that if someone modified one of the ALCATEL rom update utility packages to flash the files I have.
The roms are good, I built them from partition by partition backups.
This involved writing the updater script including figuring out all the symlinks and file permissions.
But people have flashed them. and they have worked.
A few people had bad luck.

If someone was capable of taking my roms and building them into a scatter file it might be possible.


----------



## asianrocker (Sep 7, 2016)

BigCountry907 said:


> There is some possibility that if someone modified one of the ALCATEL rom update utility packages to flash the files I have.
> The roms are good, I built them from partition by partition backups.
> This involved writing the updater script including figuring out all the symlinks and file permissions.
> But people have flashed them. and they have worked.
> ...

Click to collapse



AFtool is the one that needs a scatter file. It flashes mtk/qualcomm phones. MTK phones needs the scatter files. But when I click on qualcom tab on the AFtool window it only needs a fastboot flash all file. Can you make that file? I will test it if you can.


----------



## BigCountry907 (Sep 7, 2016)

I never made one but im pretty sure that its just a zip file containing each partition image.

The problem is that you don't have fastboot mode.

All you have is ADB Sideload.

All you can do with that is flash a factory signed OTA.zip.

My recovery works this way. Only difference is I changed the keys so you dont get the Signature Failed Error.


----------



## asianrocker (Sep 8, 2016)

Big country I have found this thread of yours:

http://androidforums.com/threads/auto-key-factory-recovery-patcher-testers-wanted.977655/

I just browse it but can it work on my 7040n? Do you have the link on that 7040n ota.zip?? And how do I load it?


----------



## BigCountry907 (Sep 8, 2016)

You have to use Flashify or ADB to flash the patched recovery image.
Then flash the set of rom files for the 7040N.

If this phone is allready in a Boot Loop then no it isn't going to help you.
The OTA will not help either. Possibly it could make things woorse.
The ota checks the SHA of every file on the system partition.
If you changed anything it will error out.

IS YOUR Phone in a Boot Loop?


----------



## asianrocker (Sep 9, 2016)

My phone just goes in recovery mode, if I choose factory reset, it still goes back to recovery mode. I can sideload. I tried your steps in this thread. It gives me signature verify error.

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------

I think I just need to install the sdk tools? So I can go to adb shell. Right now it gives me error closed if I do adb shell command. I already installed it but removed it.

---------- Post added at 03:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 AM ----------

I also put the recovery.img file on my sd card and choose update from sd card. But IT does not seem to see my .img file. It just has a cancel option.


----------

